#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Prednisolon >

## Lisalein

Hallo ihr alle!
Ich hab da mal so einige Fragen über die Nebenwirkungen von Prednisolon.. 
Ich nehme Prednisolon jetzt seit einer woche aufgrund einer Nierenkrankheit!Und was da alles in der Packungsbeilage über nebenwirkungen steht ist nicht schön  Hab da richtig Angst vor!Mein Nierenarzt hat mir das Rezept nur in die Hand gedrückt u musste dann schnell weg!Stimmt es denn dass man davon so viel zunimmt? Und dass man ein so genanntes Vollmondgesicht bekommt? Meine ernährung habe ich schon umgestellt u esse so gut wie nur noch gesunde sachen (ich habe auch einen ziemlich hohen cholesterinwert aufgrund meiner Niereninsuffizienz)!Ich muss jetzt erstmal 8 wochen lang 60mg/Tag einnehmen!Und danach wird diese dosis noch über einige wochen reduziert damit sich der körper wieder daran gewöhnt! Im moment merke ich auch dass mir öfters mal ein wenig schwindelig wird. Kann das auch davon kommen? Außerdem hab ich die Arzthelferin dort gefragt wie das mit der Zusammenwirkung mit der Antibabypille aussieht u sie meinte ab 10mg/Tag würde diese nicht mehr wirken..ist das auch wahr? Oder wäre es nicht besser wenn ich die Pille ganz absetze weil ich zu dem kortison auch noch Blutdrucktabletten u kalziumtabletten nehme!Finde das ist für den körper zu viel medizin aufeinmal!Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen 
Liebe Grüße,Lisa

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
ich habe das Thema erstmal verschoben. 
Ich muss sagen ich bin immer wieder höchst erstaunt das sich viele Patienten nicht trauen mit ihrem Arzt zu reden. _ Wenn mein behandelnder Arzt keine Zeit für mich hat dann spreche ich ihn direkt darauf an. _  Zu deinem Arzt,*
ER* hat dir das Medikament verschrieben, *ER* muss dich aufklären, *ER* muss deine Fragen beantworten!!!!
Die Sprechstundenhilfe/ Arzthelferin (ohne jemanden nahezutreten!) nicht die geeignete Person um Fragen zu Medikamenten und deren Wechsel- bzw Nebenwirkungen zu beantworten!
Das können *NUR* der Apotheker und der behandelte Arzt! 
Zu den Nebenwirkungen, Grundsätzlich sind die Hersteller verpflichtet diese im Beipackzettel zu bringen.
Das sich eines davon trifft kann sein, muss aber nicht sein! 
Zur Schwangerschaftsverhütung:  

> Auszug aus den Wechselwirkungen: Östrogen, wie es in Mitteln zur Schwangerschaftsverhütung ("Pille") verwendet wird, kann die Wirkung von Prednisolon verstärken. Eventuell muss der Arzt die Dosis während der Behandlung anpassen. weiterlesen

 Noch mal alle Daten zu Prednisolon klick mich... 
Ich hoffe das Dir damit erstmal geholfen ist.  *ABER UNTERHALTE DICH NOCHMAL MIT DEM BEHANDELNDEN ARZT!!!!! * Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

> Zu deinem Arzt,*
> ER* hat dir das Medikament verschrieben, *ER* muss dich aufklären, *ER* muss deine Fragen beantworten!!!!
> Die Sprechstundenhilfe/ Arzthelferin (ohne jemanden nahezutreten!) nicht die geeignete Person um Fragen zu Medikamenten und deren Wechsel- bzw Nebenwirkungen zu beantworten!
> Das können *NUR* der Apotheker und der behandelte Arzt!

 Exakt so ist das, alles andere wäre fahrlässig. Wenn die MFA (Arzthelferin) etwas dem Patienten erklärt, so MUSS das vorher mit dem Arzt abgesprochen sein. Also z.B. Herr XY, der Dr. hat gesagt ich soll Ihnen das ausrichten und Sie möchten das Medikament so und so einnehmen.  
Klar, man unterhät sich als MFA auch mal so mit den Pat. und gibt dabei eigene Erfahrungswerte raus, aber diese müssen auch immer so gekennzeichnet sein und NIE, wirklich NIE sich auf den Patienten beziehen, mit dem man gerade spricht.  
Und über alles andere kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Gerade bei einer Cortisontherapie hat sich der Arzt die Zeit zu nehmen, um wenigstens in Kürze das Nötigste zu erklären, man könnte ja sonst auch nochmal einen längeren Gesprächstermin am nächsten Tag vereinbaren, damit alle Unklarheiten beseitigt werden.  
Im Beipackzettel wird alles aufgeführt an unerwünschten Wirkungen (Nebenwirkungen), was jemals von Patienten berichtet wurde. Es muß aber nicht immer alles auf einen Pat. zutreffen bzw. eintreffen. Wenn man sich die Beipackzettel von z.B. Thomapyrin durchliest (gegen Kopfschmerzen), dann wird einem auch Angst und Bange. Ich hatte noch nie Nebenwirkungen dadurch, aber die Kopfschmerzen waren immer weg. Also nicht voller Angst auf die Sachen warten, die eventuell irgendwann mal auftreten könnten.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## dreamchaser

Prednisolon ist ein dem körpereigenen Steroid nachgebautes Hormon. Vom KÖrper wird Kortison in einer zirkadianen Rhythmik, d.h.in unterscheidlichen Konzentrationen über den Tag verteilt abgegeben. Vor allem morgens um 8 Uhr wird sehr viel Kortison ausgeschüttet.
Wenn man jetzt Prednisolon in einer höheren Dosis nimmt, dann unterdrückt man somit die körpereigene Kortisonproduktion - und wenn man viel mehr nimmt, dann führt das auch zu den typischen Nebenwirkungen, d.h. mehr als 7,5 mg Predisolon/Tag.
Leider ist es beim Kortison so, dass die meisten Nebenwirkungen auch wirklich auftreten (früher oder später), da es ein körpereigene Stoff ist (im Gegensatz zu anderen Medikamenten, die an Rezeptoren angreifen und wieder davon weggehen). Typisch sind das Vollmondgesicht, Stammfettsucht mit dünnen Armen und Beinen, Bluthochdruck, entgleister Diabetes, Osteoporose (in höherem Alter) etc.
Wichtig ist das langsame Abdosieren am Ende der Therapie - die eigenen Nebennieren müssen sich langsam wieder daran gewöhnen selbst zu arbeiten.
Am besten nochmal ausführlich mit dem Doc sprechen - das ist sein Job!!

----------


## Lisalein

Danke für eure Informationen! 
Ich werde die Antibabypille jetzt erstmal ganz normal weiter nehmen weil ich gelesen habe dass wenn man sie absetzt durch das Cortison Zyklusstörungen auftreten können!Dann werde ich meinen arzt auch noch auf die ganzen Nebenwirkungen ansprechen wenn er dann mal mehr zeit hat :-/ Ich finde das ja auch unverschämt dass er ganz plötzlich weg musste! Es war ja ein notfall! 
Liebe Grüße, Lisa

----------


## Alicia

Hallo, 
auch ich habe Prednisolon verordnet bekommen um meine Schmerzen (rheumatischer Art, ohne genaue Diagnose) einzudämmen. Bei mir ist etwas ganz sonderbares passiert, ich habe seit ca.3 Jahren immer geschwollene Beine, die ziemlich therapieresistent sind. Jetzt kam also das Kortison dazu und hat bei mir, welch Wunder, sehr viel Wasser ausgeschwämmt. Die BEine waren nach 3-4 Tagen plötzlich ganz schlank. Dieser Efekt hat über die ganze Kortison-Einnahmezeit angehalten. Jetzt, 2 Wochen nach der letzten Einnahme beginnt langsam wieder der Einlagerungsprozess. Mein Arzt konnte mit dieser Information nichts anfangen und auch die Internetrecherche hat bisher nichts ergeben.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Alicia, http://www.springerlink.com/index/Q304PQH28W656166.pdf -  
unter dem link wird über die diuretische und antidiuretische Wirkungen einiger Cortinoide berichtet.
Es wurde festgestellt, dass auch die Ausscheidung von Wasser gesteigert werden kann. 
Der link funktioniert nicht. Die Eingabe bei google war Prednisolon Diurese, 2. Beitrag auf 1. Seite. 
Unter ODDB.org.Open Drug Database/Fachinformationzu....Fachinfo 2082  (google S.2)
habe ich unter Anwendungen von Prednisolon folgendes gefunden:  _"Nephrotisches Syndrom:_ bei ödematösen Zuständen zur Diurese-Einleitung und Reduktion der Proteinurie beim nichturämischen idiopathischen nephrotischen Syndrom oder als Folge eines Lupus erythematodes."
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der Umkehrschluss: Hat entwässert und somit bei einem Nierenproblem geholfen, so zulässig ist. Nachschauen könnte Dein Arzt aber mal wie es mit Deinen Nierenwerten aussieht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Ulrike, 
der Link funktioniert zwar, aber es ist eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung, die man nur käuflich erwerben kann. Es nützt also nix, wenn du uns beschreibst, auf welche Google-Seite du ihn gefunden hast, auch wenn es sicherlich lieb gemeint war. :Smiley:

----------

